# Tried a PS3 today.



## seamon (Sep 30, 2015)

So today I bought a cheap used Phat PS3 solely to play the exclusives
1) Uncharted Series.
2) Red Dead Redemption.
3) Legend of Heroes Sen no Kiseki.
4) God Of War series.
5) Last of Us.

Initial impression = Looks **** on a 1440p screen. 

All hail the glory of the PC Master Race.

- - - Updated - - -

*i61.tinypic.com/2ltr8dc.jpg
*i59.tinypic.com/fy3ec7.jpg
*i62.tinypic.com/2ik8bpt.jpg
*i58.tinypic.com/66vzig.jpg
Some comparisons.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 30, 2015)

what do you expect from a console that was released in 2006?
it can display few games in 1080p and rest all on 720p @30fps


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 30, 2015)

It would be stupid to even compared an old gen Console to a modern gaming rig and then crib about poor graphics.
It's obviously going to look like sh:t on a resolution it is not meant to process.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 30, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> It would be stupid to even compared an old gen Console to a modern gaming rig and then crib about poor graphics.
> It's obviously going to look like sh:t on a resolution it is not meant to process.



+1
Also, the 1440p res monitor would make everything blurry to add to the misery.
I suggest using a 720p tv or a 1080p TV for ps3


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 30, 2015)

buying a PS4 would be a better choice now
and most of the PS3 exclusive are released as Enhanced edition packages for PS4


----------



## Gollum (Sep 30, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> buying a PS4 would be a better choice now
> and most of the PS3 exclusive are released as Enhanced edition packages for PS4



I don't really see the need. 
PC's are getting a decent amount of good games at a relatively lower cost.
you cannot get 4k games on ps4 so if you are a graphics freak then the console is not for you.
But if you want hassle free gaming and exclusives then you can look for a console.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 30, 2015)

Gollum said:


> I don't really see the need.
> PC's are getting a decent amount of good games at a relatively lower cost.
> you cannot get 4k games on ps4 so if you are a graphics freak then the console is not for you.
> But if you want hassle free gaming and exclusives then you can look for a console.



No No don't compare it with PC.
it was just meant for PS3 vs PS4 buying now
and OP bought PS3 to play Xclusive titles


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 30, 2015)

I guess the Nvidia fanboy is trying hard to get into Nvidia.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Sep 30, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I guess the Nvidia fanboy is trying hard to get into Nvidia.



He'll fit right in with their marketing division.


----------



## seamon (Sep 30, 2015)

reactions on this thread were epic. 
This thread was obviously supposed to be a joke but boy you guys are amusing.


----------



## Kaltrops (Sep 30, 2015)

seamon said:


> So today I bought a cheap used Phat PS3 solely to play the exclusives
> 1) Uncharted Series.
> 2) Red Dead Redemption.
> 3) Legend of Heroes Sen no Kiseki.
> ...


How about you compare The Last of Us to a PC from 2006? That would be fair. I find it ridiculous that you could even assume that making a comparison between a PC that runs the Witcher 3 to a PS3 would make any sense. 

I guess we should start comparing PS2 games to The Witcher 3 at 4K with an SLI Titan X


----------



## seamon (Sep 30, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> How about you compare The Last of Us to a PC from 2006? That would be fair. I find it ridiculous that you could even assume that making a comparison between a PC that runs the Witcher 3 to a PS3 would make any sense.
> 
> I guess we should start comparing PS2 games to The Witcher 3 at 4K with an SLI Titan X



Witcher 3 is already at 1440p maxed out. I go even further, The last of us would probably get destroyed beyond recognition. 



> How about you compare The Last of Us to a PC from 2006? That would be fair.


What's the fun in that?


----------



## Kaltrops (Sep 30, 2015)

seamon said:


> reactions on this thread were epic.
> This thread was obviously supposed to be a joke but boy you guys are amusing.


Picking on one of the Games of last gen and comparing it a modern pc is your idea of a joke? That's a pretty juvenile sense of humour you have there .


----------



## seamon (Sep 30, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Picking on one of the Games of last gen and comparing it a modern pc is your idea of a joke? That's a pretty juvenile sense of humour you have there .



I am but young and life is long.


----------



## Kaltrops (Sep 30, 2015)

seamon said:


> Witcher 3 is already at 1440p maxed out. I go even further, The last of us would probably get destroyed beyond recognition.
> 
> 
> What's the fun in that?


Exactly my point (sarcasm). It's not a fair comparison. 

Lol, why don't you compare Metal Gear Solid 3 to Metal Gear Solid V and laugh at it then


----------



## Kaltrops (Sep 30, 2015)

seamon said:


> I am but young and life is long.


Lol, you're such a troll ;P


----------



## seamon (Sep 30, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Exactly my point (sarcasm). It's not a fair comparison.
> 
> Lol, why don't you compare Metal Gear Solid 3 to Metal Gear Solid V and laugh at it then



PS3 would get destroyed even if I compared MGSV on both.


----------



## Kaltrops (Sep 30, 2015)

seamon said:


> PS3 would get destroyed even if I compared MGSV on both.


But, we knew this already, genius . Just like the PS4 destroys the PSone. There was no need to start a thread about it. But please, if stating the obvious is your thing, by all means, start another thread .


----------



## seamon (Sep 30, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> But, we knew this already, genius . Just like the PS4 destroys the PSone. There was no need to start a thread about it. But please, if stating the obvious is your thing, by all means, start another thread .



Rest assured, I won't hesitate.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2015)

What is that MSI thing ? Can you post your setup pic ?


----------



## seamon (Sep 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> What is that MSI thing ? Can you post your setup pic ?



sure
*i60.tinypic.com/2ilkiac.jpg


----------



## Kaltrops (Sep 30, 2015)

seamon said:


> sure
> *i60.tinypic.com/2ilkiac.jpg


Erm... And?


----------



## seamon (Sep 30, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Erm... And?



And what?


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2015)

Are you using your laptop to power those games and display on Acer ?


----------



## seamon (Sep 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> Are you using your laptop to power those games and display on Acer ?



yep. Witcher 3 1440p maxed out 50+ FPS.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2015)

seamon said:


> yep. Witcher 3 1440p maxed out 50+ FPS.



That's pretty cool portable setup equivalent to a full fledged desktop.

Can you post the stuff you did in a new thread ?


----------



## Kaltrops (Sep 30, 2015)

seamon said:


> And what?



What is that "MSI thing"? The first part of Faun's question


----------



## seamon (Sep 30, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> What is that "MSI thing"? The first part of Faun's question



Docking station.

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> That's pretty cool portable setup equivalent to a full fledged desktop.
> 
> Can you post the stuff you did in a new thread ?



sure, if you want.


----------



## Kaltrops (Sep 30, 2015)

seamon said:


> Docking station.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Price?


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2015)

seamon said:


> sure, if you want.



Yeah, a brief tour in relevant section will be informative.


----------



## ZTR (Sep 30, 2015)

Basically that dock houses a desktop GPU of your choice or in his case a 980 Ti and whenever you dock the laptop to it you can drive a monitor connected to the GPU and use the laptop as a desktop
And that laptop plus dock only cost sth around 2000$ 
GPU is not included with the dock


----------



## seamon (Oct 1, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Basically that dock houses a desktop GPU of your choice or in his case a 980 Ti and whenever you dock the laptop to it you can drive a monitor connected to the GPU and use the laptop as a desktop
> And that laptop plus dock only cost sth around 2000$
> GPU is not included with the dock



1500$

- - - Updated - - -



Kaltrops said:


> Price?



Comes out cheaper than a similarly powered GTX 980Ti desktop.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 1, 2015)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] how do you take out the time to create these no use rant only threads?

- - - Updated - - -

@Mods: this is clearly a rant thread. no one in their right state of mind will compare a 2006, last gen console to a newer PC with 980ti. 
I implore you all to move this to chit chat sub.

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> I am but young and life is long.



and you are spoilt.


----------



## seamon (Oct 1, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] how do you take out the time to create these no use rant only threads?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Why must you be so salty? :'(


----------



## Gollum (Oct 1, 2015)

seamon said:


> Why must you be so salty? :'(



General dislike to the type of posts and threads that you make would be the cause.
I agree with him though


----------



## seamon (Oct 1, 2015)

Gollum said:


> General dislike to the type of posts and threads that you make would be the cause.
> I agree with him though



Not my fault that my awesomeness is overwhelming to you.


----------



## Mr.wave (Oct 1, 2015)

i am not a serious gamer, just casual gaming.can i consider buying Ps3 over PS4.

i am getting a deal (22k) of modded PS3 in Hyderabad. dont want to spend huge amount on PS4 games.

( apologies if it is wrong place to ask).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 1, 2015)

Mr.wave said:


> i am not a serious gamer, just casual gaming.can i consider buying Ps3 over PS4.
> 
> i am getting a deal (22k) of modded PS3 in Hyderabad. dont want to spend huge amount on PS4 games.
> 
> ( apologies if it is wrong place to ask).



Buy the 12 GB version. It was going for 12-13k last time I checked for a deal, Add 1 TB 2.5" laptop hdd to it.

As for games, buy 2nd hand ones from ivg, etc.


----------



## Mr.wave (Oct 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Buy the 12 GB version. It was going for 12-13k last time I checked for a deal, Add 1 TB 2.5" laptop hdd to it.
> 
> As for games, buy 2nd hand ones from ivg, etc.



thanks. so, getting modded is not a good idea?


----------



## seamon (Oct 1, 2015)

Mr.wave said:


> thanks. so, getting modded is not a good idea?



Original games are so cheap anyways. I got the 80GB PS3 for 4k with 2 wireless controllers and added a 1TB HDD to it.

- - - Updated - - -

22k is too much. At that price, I can get a PS4.


----------



## Mr.wave (Oct 1, 2015)

seamon said:


> Original games are so cheap anyways. I got the 80GB PS3 for 4k with 2 wireless controllers and added a 1TB HDD to it.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 22k is too much. At that price, I can get a PS4.



looks like you got great deal..is that used one? i am looking OLX and quikr.

one more question..can i consider "PS3 Slim" instead of super slim if i get a good deal?


----------



## seamon (Oct 1, 2015)

Mr.wave said:


> looks like you got great deal..is that used one? i am looking OLX and quikr.
> 
> one more question..can i consider "PS3 Slim" instead of super slim if i get a good deal?



I got the PS3 Phat lol. They're all the same hardware wise.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 1, 2015)

That's some niceee setup!! Same model for dual monitor setup is a must IMO. What makes the setup to look nice are screens! 
So many screens!!! Run Matrix code screensaver on all of them and post again!


----------



## seamon (Oct 2, 2015)

Vyom said:


> That's some niceee setup!! Same model for dual monitor setup is a must IMO. What makes the setup to look nice are screens!
> So many screens!!! Run Matrix code screensaver on all of them and post again!



Wanted a third one but no more space.


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 2, 2015)

seamon said:


> sure
> *i60.tinypic.com/2ilkiac.jpg



Awesome Setup [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]. The monitor on the top looks lonely though


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2015)

Removed some posts. Let's not steer away too far.
 [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] here is my brother's setup. Helped him assemble new PC.
*i.imgur.com/QKWXewL.jpg

I really like the monitor but I can't upgrade my setup now. Not for 1 year.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 2, 2015)

[MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] , triple monitor Set-ups are awesome! Only problem is that you need a damn powerful graphic card to run them. 
I limited myself to dual monitor at current situation. FHD+HD because of this. Have plans for Dual monitor (22+22) and a 40" HDTV on top of them next year.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] , triple monitor Set-ups are awesome! Only problem is that you need a damn powerful graphic card to run them.
> I limited myself to dual monitor at current situation. FHD+HD because of this. Have plans for Dual monitor (22+22) and a 40" HDTV on top of them next year.



Triple monitor breaks up the seamless experience. While the above posted ultrawide is just the right thing I am looking for. Imagine watching movies on it ? Or playing a game. It's simple to setup too.

Curved ultrawide monitors are even better.


----------



## seamon (Oct 2, 2015)

Faun said:


> Removed some posts. Let's not steer away too far.
> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] here is my brother's setup. Helped him assemble new PC.
> *i.imgur.com/QKWXewL.jpg
> 
> I really like the monitor but I can't upgrade my setup now. Not for 1 year.



That's a big @$$ monitor.  
Specs?

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> Triple monitor breaks up the seamless experience. While the above posted ultrawide is just the right thing I am looking for. Imagine watching movies on it ? Or playing a game. It's simple to setup too.
> 
> Curved ultrawide monitors are even better.



I don't think movies are made to be viewed in the 16:10 Aspect Ratio.


----------



## ZTR (Oct 2, 2015)

seamon said:


> That's a big @$$ monitor.
> Specs?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Ultrawide is 21:9 not 16:10
Also watching movie is epic cause that's the aspect ratio of cinema


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2015)

seamon said:


> That's a big @$$ monitor.
> Specs?



Intel Core i7 4790K 
ASUS Z97-A
LG 34UM95 34 Monitor
NZXT 340S
RM750
Logitech G602
Logitech K750
Samsung EVO 850 256GB
WD Blue 1 TB
Corsair 1866MHz 2x8GB

Graphics card is not yet purchased.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Oct 3, 2015)

Faun said:


> Intel Core i7 4790K
> ASUS Z97-A
> LG 34UM95 34 Monitor
> NZXT 340S
> ...



Where did you buy the monitor from and how much did it cost? I'm also thinking of going for a single ultrawide monitor. Multiple screens are a pain in the rear when switching between different PCs.


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Where did you buy the monitor from and how much did it cost? I'm also thinking of going for a single ultrawide monitor. Multiple screens are a pain in the rear when switching between different PCs.



Not my system. Assembled for brother. He is not in India.

But you can see the listing of similar but not same model monitor on Amazon.in

58k INR
LG Electronics UM65 34UM65 34-Inch Screen LED-Lit: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------

